# Porlex, Hario, Rhino or?



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for a stop gap relatively cheap hand grinder for work to use with my Aeropress and possibly Clever Dripper. I say stop gap because I really like the look of the Lido but can't run to that but who knows Christmas is only 8 months away.

So which would be best or if not one of those what do you recommend?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a Hario and it was very happy with it but I have not tried the others you have mentioned.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

How about the Zassenhaus Panama as a choice between the porlex/rhino and the Lido. Shade under £60 on Amazon.

I think that mrboots was playing with one not so long ago.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes Boots had one and when Amazon dropped to the £60 mark on them a week or more ago, I considered getting one until he mentioned it had no marked grind settings, much like my Rhino hand grinder. Didn't bother in the end.

Fancy a Lido or similar instead...


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting post comparing hand grinders: http://www.home-barista.com/advice/which-to-buy-lido-2-zassenhaus-quito-lima-panama-t32114.html


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

BTW, in addition to those grinders you may also consider the LIDO 3, which is more portable than the LIDO 2. I haven't tried them though, but I am also considering upgrading

http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-Manual-Coffee-Grinders_c_1.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Hario Mini Mill which has been doing me fine for Aeropress. The consistency isn't spectacular but I expect int he same kinda realms as the Porlex or Rhino, and it cost £15 so I'm happy.

I made a thread just before I bought it about which of the cheaper options to plump for (hario/porlex/rhino) and the opinions that came in said there isn't a huge amount in it apart from price.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I have a porlex coming, will be using for espresso and aeropress (though more former than latter at this stage). Someone said more consistent grind and goes finer than other two...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a Rhino, will update in the next couple of days how i find it.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Has anyone tried The Feldgrind by knock (same as Hausgrind)? It has the same burr set as the Hausgrind and it's cheaper (£90): http://www.madebyknock.com/feldgrind.html


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Tried one, no, tried to get one, yes...


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> Has anyone tried The Feldgrind by knock (same as Hausgrind)? It has the same burr set as the Hausgrind and it's cheaper (£90): http://www.madebyknock.com/feldgrind.html


I have the Feldgrind. I enjoy using it every day. Bit more here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19477-feldgrind&p=241919#post241919


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

lajos88 said:


> I have the Feldgrind. I enjoy using it every day. Bit more here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19477-feldgrind&p=241919#post241919


I would kill to get one, but it seems they have been marked as sold out on the website for a while


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I was really lucky one. I ordered mine from the first batch of Feldgrinds available on their web ( I checked quite often for availability and ordered at the first day of availability







).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Used the Rhino a couple of times over the weekend, impressed with it, nice to hold whilst grinding, the grinds appear more even that some hand grinders, time to grind 30g was not to bad, didnt time it though.

For the dosh, i would recommend it for brewed.


----------



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got the Rhino v2 and it works very well for Aeropress (I follow the hasbean brew guide using their beans).

I've never had any problems with the grinder in use but find a 30g grind becomes quite a chore.

I find that the coarser grinds aren't that consistent though.


----------

